# Please Suggest a Graphic Card. 5-6k to play Wolfenstein, MaxPayne3 and other FPSgames



## tinornit (May 22, 2014)

Please recommend a Graphics Card in the price range rang of Rs.5000 to Rs.6500.
I am not a serious gamer & do not care about frame Rates etc. 
*Just want to play the following games in my 22" Acer LCD monitor.
Purpose: I want to play Wolfenstein- The new Order, Mafia 2, Maxpayne 3  and any FPS games which might be released in near future, without  stuttering or lag.*

*My current Hardware:*

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 - 3.1GHz.
RAM: 4GB (DRAM Frequency-666.7 Mhz).
Mobo: ASUS M4A88T-M LE ( 880G chipset= HD4250).

*I request some one recommend good GPU.*

I researched and found these:

HD7770 / Radeon R7 250X for a price of Rs.7000
Used HD7770 - Rs.5700

Are the above ones good enough?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 22, 2014)

Sapphire R7 250 1GB DDR5 -6700.


----------



## tinornit (May 22, 2014)

PSU is seasonic s12ii 520
an used HD7770 was available with a local guy for Rs.5700 just few hours ago.
It seems it is sold. 
anyways...please provide your input on this:
My Mobo is a PCIe 2.0 version...so I was thinking whether should I buy a used HD6770 1GB GDDR5 for Rs.4000 ?
or
Still you think I should stick with HD7770?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2014)

tinornit said:


> PSU is seasonic s12ii 520
> an used HD7770 was available with a local guy for Rs.5700 just few hours ago.
> It seems it is sold.
> anyways...please provide your input on this:
> ...


Get the HD 7770, there's nothing like if your mobo is PCIE X16 2.0 compatible, it cannot run 3.0 GPUs.. Every higher version is backward compatible and besides that, the difference between PCIE 2.0 and 3.0 is less than 5% on super high end GPUs..
So go on ahead get the HD 7770 or R7 250X (both are the same)


----------



## tinornit (May 22, 2014)

WOW!! Thanks all for your quick response!!

HD7770 it is !!!

going to look for local deals for used HD7770 ...or get it from online or local shop whicever is lower cost!!
any one came across good deals for HD7770 ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2014)

get a new one. i got a 7770 from snapdeal for around 7.5k earlier this year.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (May 23, 2014)

You might want to take a look at the 560ti as well. A used one sells for ~6.5k and is around 25% faster than the 7770. check this - *www.anandtech.com/bench/product/858?vs=777
Also, someone has quoted 7k for a used 560ti on 'E'. You could try bargaining with him if you like the card. 

PS - The lowest price for a 7770 online is Rs. 7250 - *www.snapdeal.com/product/sapphire-hd-7770-1-gb/1906167230 . Use the mobile app to get 100 off. (APP100)


----------



## tinornit (Jun 9, 2014)

Got the HD7770 /R7 250x from Snapdeal . Had been playing Mafia 2 with medium details and completed it. completely satisfied with the performance so far. Will be starting Maxpayne3, Hitman:Absolution in high detail with resolution: 1680x1050 settings. then later...Wolfenstein:The new order.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

congrats..
 HD 7770 /R7 250x?? both are not same!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> congrats..
> HD 7770 /R7 250x?? both are not same!



Yeah, did you buy both or what??? :-/


----------



## tinornit (Jun 9, 2014)

R7 250X  is the new name of HD7770 (formerly known as the Radeon HD 7770). I checked it before buying in various sites. Also, compared the specs. GPU z will show it as R7 250x and not as HD7770. Performance is superb in medium/High detail setting & the above mentioned widescreen resolution(1680x1050).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

tinornit said:


> R7 250X  is the new name of HD7770 (formerly known as the Radeon HD 7770). I checked it before buying in various sites. Also, compared the specs. GPU z will show it as R7 250x and not as HD7770. Performance is superb in medium/High detail setting & the above mentioned widescreen resolution(1680x1050).



ya. r7 250x is a re-badged hd 7770. but if you buy 250x, you cant tell that i bought a 7770 and viceversa. your post#8 is not clear whether you bought a  250x/7770. performance of them may be identical, but they are two different physical products!


----------



## tinornit (Jun 9, 2014)

I bought HD7770 as advertised by Snapdeal. Windows Shows it as HD7700 series not HD7770. GPUz and AIDA & Everest shows R7 250x.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2014)

That is okay, all HD 77xx are built on same architecture, so it will show HD 7700 series
grats on your purchase


----------

